# Pre Ebay sales (W) Paypal UK



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I have a load of Items from all sorts of armies that I'm trying to get rid of and avoid ebay if possible, please check out this link and PM me with any offers or questions

http://s116.photobucket.com/user/vaughany86/library/Models for sale and trade?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

May I suggest, that you give a description for each pic.

To help those who do not recognise everything


----------

